# Alert!! Passenger rear inner quarter panel!!



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Has ANYONE noticed or had and problem with their inner rear quarter panel on the passenger side? I will explain the best I can....goto rear tire and look over it into frnder well and where the shock mounts at the top see if you see any busted area also look behind the carpet on that side and see if you notice anything on the top mounting area.......I purchased a 2006 Goat in December and have only put 2500 miles on it and begin to hear a popping noise in the passenger rear so I took it to the dealer and they found the problem...It looks to be a factory defect but no one seems to find the problem til its to a point of diaster I'm that one so far! It is completely busted out and they say that whole side of the car has to be taken apart and built back from inside out! SUCKS but someone is gonna do it but everybody keeps wanting to point fingers at the other and no one wants to fix it when it was still under warranty. Can someone please help me. Please take a look at yours and see if you see ANYTHING that looks like its about to be an issue...especially the ones who are racing these cars....They say that side takes all the force when launching so please please please I'm really begging for some help. My car has never been on a race track since I owned it...owner before I dont know but this is a issue that needs addressed and I'm positive mine is not the only one.
Thank you!!!!
Dawn


----------



## leeanator (Sep 7, 2008)

Not quite sure what the source of the popping is as you have described it. Is it a faulty mount? cracked/ stretched metal? Pictures? Strut messed up?


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

I have pictures on my phone but have not put them on computer yet....It begin to pop in the back passenger side and around where the shock mounts up top in the fender well it has split the sheet metal all the way around that circle piece that the shock goes up in....its like it busted loose and started splitting outwards.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Another person with this poblem posted on another forum (broken factory welds). If I remember, that person's service department called a GM tech with sound equipment. They hooked up mics to isolate the location. Once that was done, the guy rode in the tunk to find it.

I'm not certain, but I think the entire rear had to be taken off the car.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my I wish I could find him/her I really need to find someone else with this problem. 
Do you have any idea how I can find that post...i'm new to this web site.

Thanks to everyone that has tried to help so far!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would like to see the pictures, can you email them to me from your phone?


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Will try to get them sent to my online and have the to post....I dont have internet on my phone sorry....if I did I would....I am hearing alot of people talking about hearing noises on that side and the inner panel so I'm just wondering if this is an issue that people just have not realized yet. Its like the shock has beat thur that tour there....it is awful!!


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

how do I add a picture in here


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Added one of the pictures to my profile....not sure if it took but i seen it for a sec...lol


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

okay now have it over there so everyone can see....I have more of the inside the trunk....Headed to bed for the night but will be checking in always....I have to and need to get to the bottom of this....it has been shuffled around from dealer to body shop so much it is now worse and no one will take the blame I'm so livid I could begin to get ugly and go out of control if I can get something done. Sorry going on 2 months without my car.

Thanks for all the concern and help guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

After looking at the picture, yours is not in the same spot. Also, how many miles were on the car when you bought it, and is it a manual? It looks like wheel hop stress, one crack starts, water gets in, end of story.

I could not find the one post, maybe that was on yet another GM site, but it was years ago. I did find another post of where the guy repeated what the GM guy did to find the source of the sound. I'll PM you.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> After looking at the picture, yours is not in the same spot. Also, how many miles were on the car when you bought it, and is it a manual? It looks like wheel hop stress, one crack starts, water gets in, end of story.
> 
> I could not find the one post, maybe that was on yet another GM site, but it was years ago. I did find another post of where the guy repeated what the GM guy did to find the source of the sound. I'll PM you.


No mine is not in the same spot but its the same exact panel...I have that panel new sitting in my floor right now and the lot I bought it from wants my husband to fix it well I'm sorry I dont feel its our place..it had been getting wet in the trunk since probably a week after I got the car it rained I thought my daughter had left a drink or something back there til it happened again and I told my husband...well then we had many dry weeks and then BAM popping noises..and that only lasted 3 days and then I had a loud pop and thats when we started digging and seen and then called the dealer.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry yes it is a manual 6 speed and it had 23K on it when I purchased it and that was in dec and I've only put 2500 on it since then.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ddnowens said:


> how do I add a picture in here


upload the picture to the gallery, I see it in your avatar but it's pretty small.

click here ->GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - Login


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

See if I can get these babies in here for some moral support  If I mess up please be patient thanks


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

Someone is looking after me I see...LOL :seeyaarty:


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont know but if I were you I would probably try to claim it on my insurance or something... just tell them you ran into a pothole or something and broke it. Because that looks like it could be costly to fix.


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry to say, but from your photos that is likely accident damage or blatant abuse. That is forced stress and failure. Panel is buckled as well as torn. Damper mount has been pulled downward and stress cracked along the welds. Seam sealer around some of these locations also supports this. Possibly left from a unfinished body repair, or suspension damage. Maybe caused by a side contact to wheel from a curb impact. That is not a manufacturing failure. Also the the damper is polished as if the tire has contacted it recently. My opinion, the prior owner damaged the car, and did not disclose it. Complete body panel or panels relative to this location should be replaced for a proper repair. I would take this to a "reputable" body repair facility for proper evaluation and estimates.

Hope my "opinion" helps, I do not wish to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW, that's way worse than the pictures made it look. Take it to GM and tell them it's rust through, which I don't know how long it is exactly, but it's a long time - like 5 or 6 years.

The worse that can happen is they say no.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

PhantomTiger said:


> Sorry to say, but from your photos that is likely accident damage or blatant abuse. That is forced stress and failure. Panel is buckled as well as torn. Damper mount has been pulled downward and stress cracked along the welds. Seam sealer around some of these locations also supports this. Possibly left from a unfinished body repair, or suspension damage. Maybe caused by a side contact to wheel from a curb impact. That is not a manufacturing failure. Also the the damper is polished as if the tire has contacted it recently. My opinion, the prior owner damaged the car, and did not disclose it. Complete body panel or panels relative to this location should be replaced for a proper repair. I would take this to a "reputable" body repair facility for proper evaluation and estimates.
> 
> Hope my "opinion" helps, I do not wish to be the bearer of bad news.


Yes the car was wreck in 2006 2 months after the oringinal owner bought the car new....she was moving up north and traded it for a pickup in dec 2008 thats when I purchased it.....When I first realized the problem it was to late it looked like it did in the pictures you see....so I called road side and they picked it up and took it to the dealer cause I thought factory problems...WELL they are the ones that informed me the car had been wrecked so I started my background on the vehicle and found out it had extensive damamge. I dont remember if I did or didnt ask for a carfax from the dealer but to keep in mind we have purchase every vehicle we owned from this dealer since I was 16 and my hubby was 18....do the math over the years I'm now 34 $350,000 worth of vehicles. kodiak 4500, SSR, Monte carlo, 2 tahoes, chevy z71, Toyota Tacoma, ETC.... do I need to go on. SO I TRUSTED THEM....I really do not think they realized it either. ANYWHO...sorry to go on but I then went to the body shop they say that was not damamged but am I not correct that is the inner wheel house and that is on the insurance estimate as being replaced. I feel that there is to much finger pointing...but I feel also that it was an area that should have been replaced when repairs were done from the wreck but the wheelhouse was not it still is factory wheelhouse. GRRRRRR I am so upset...


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

OH and the shiney place on the shock is where they rubbed the dirt off the look at the shock....nothing has hit there lately it looked clear of that.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

PhantomTiger said:


> Sorry to say, but from your photos that is likely accident damage or blatant abuse. That is forced stress and failure. Panel is buckled as well as torn. Damper mount has been pulled downward and stress cracked along the welds. Seam sealer around some of these locations also supports this. Possibly left from a unfinished body repair, or suspension damage. Maybe caused by a side contact to wheel from a curb impact. That is not a manufacturing failure. Also the the damper is polished as if the tire has contacted it recently. My opinion, the prior owner damaged the car, and did not disclose it. Complete body panel or panels relative to this location should be replaced for a proper repair. I would take this to a "reputable" body repair facility for proper evaluation and estimates.
> 
> Hope my "opinion" helps, I do not wish to be the bearer of bad news.


Can you please point out where you see the sealer at....I'm gonna take some close up pictures of that area...I talked to the body shop today and stressed a few points to him and I got a silent treatment for a few secs which I dont like so I feel like I really need to look closer in to this. The insurance estimate and total of repairs and pay out does not match the body shops total estimate repairs so go figure....thats the point I stressed and dont think they liked it very much.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I marked what I believe is seam sealer on the attached picture, I agree with everything posted in PhantomTiger's reply. If indeed it is sealer and it is between the metal would indicate the spot welds were broken during the accident and never repaired causing the other damage and the failure.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I marked what I believe is seam sealer on the attached picture, I agree with everything posted in PhantomTiger's reply. If indeed it is sealer and it is between the metal would indicate the spot welds were broken during the accident and never repaired causing the other damage and the failure.


I went and dug and got some more pics;


----------



## arcenite (Jul 27, 2009)

How often do you hear this noise? I just got my GTo today and I hear a similar noise at low speed sometimes after disengaging the e-brake, only happens once and then it's gone though.... When I hear the noise it feels like there is some resistence (the car slows down a bit). My guess is it's not the same thing but figured i'd throw it out there.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

at first it sounded as if my exhaust was loose on a rough road but then was fine on smoth hwy this went on for 2 days til my husband got it on the rack and we checked exhaust and it was fine so he let it down drove it back towards home same way i go everyday and never heard it again til next day I was headed to work next morning and heard a loud pop and thats the end result BUSTED!!


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Return the car to the dealership! They should have disclosed such a big damage!!!


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

they claim they did not know!!!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

They can claim that they "didnt know" all they want. It was their job to Know!! And they should not have sold you a wrecked car. If you push it you can probably get them to buy the car back.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

05gto what you think of them pics I know its alittle dark but can u make anything out


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The dealer should have had all 4 tires off durring the inspection. That damage is blatent. Frame damage is one of the things they check off on. I would expect this dealer to properly repair the damage and maybe even reprimanded or fire the tech who inspected it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ddnowens said:


> 05gto what you think of them pics I know its alittle dark but can u make anything out


From seeing the pictures and information from your PMs I think when the car was wrecked the body shop possible billed the insurance company to replace the inner wheelhouse, but instead they used a seam sealer to cover the damage and opening caused by the broken spot welds.

If indeed the body shop billed for new parts and did not replace those parts I think that is called insurance fraud, maybe you should contact the original owner's insurance company and get them involved.


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

thats exactly what I have been thinking...I called them today and put the bug in their ear that their figures and the insurance total repairs did not match so what was the problem with that....they said ummm I said yeah...only problem is I dont have part #'s on the insurance repair bill....it just says inner wheel house assy replaced and I continue to rack my brain cause the body shop says yeah there is three parts to it and we repaired one and replaced two pieces of the inner wheelhouse...I just feel i'm hitting a brick wall argueing with these people..but something just is not right about it and I know it. I feel the same about it was covered up and was paid to be replaced but not....and its like I told my husband its to the point where I hate to get legal with it but I may have to.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would suggest you consult an attorney, Is the car in Griffin?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You bought it from a dealer, and it's their responsibility to sell you a road worthy car. It does not matter if they did or did not know it was not road worthy.

Call your State Attorney General, you will get results. You will have to file a complaint, but tell the dealer and body shop you're doing it. Then, contact the NAIC for your state and file a complaint against the insurance company that had the car fixed.

I have used the Attorney General twice on car issues, and each time it didn't take more than a week to get things moving and my issues 100% resolved. Another two times just saying I was doing it got results. Once with an extended warranty and once for a repair.

Don't get frustrated, just get moving. I don't know how long you have by law, so don't put it off even a day.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mike_V said:


> You bought it from a dealer, and it's their responsibility to sell you a road worthy car. It does not matter if they did or did not know it was not road worthy.
> 
> Call your State Attorney General, you will get results. You will have to file a complaint, but tell the dealer and body shop you're doing it. Then, contact the NAIC for your state and file a complaint against the insurance company that had the car fixed.
> 
> ...


:agree

Even better, contact John Oxendine the GA Iinsurance and safety fire Commissioner and upcoming candidate for Governor in 2010. His office may be interested a case like this, here are links;

Georgia Department of Insurance Home Page

Fraud

John W. Oxendine Bio


----------



## ddnowens (Dec 10, 2008)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> Even better, contact John Oxendine the GA Iinsurance and safety fire Commissioner and upcoming candidate for Governor in 2010. His office may be interested a case like this, here are links;
> 
> ...


Okay here is the problem.....I dont want to stir up stink if I dont have the backup material to prove it....I have no Part#'s that were replaced on the car I just have a list of repairs and how much total was from the insurance provider....I know the inner wheel house was not replaced at time of repairs but the body shop is so stuck on it was not damaged....I even have the rim that was on the car when it was wrecked the lady I guess talked body shop into her keeping them it does not look really hit it just has some surface scratch but yeah could be bent have not checked that...but you would think hit hard enough it would have damaged it also...Like I said I dont want to stir up big stink if I can get it resolved without it.....I know where you guys are coming from but Its like my word against the body shop right now with out there paperwork on the repairs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think it matters if you have the parts list or not. That selling dealer inspected the car, they are responsable for the non-disclosed damage. IMO they should either properly repair the car, refund your money or you go to the state's attorney general, simple as that.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ddnowens said:


> they claim they did not know!!!


Call your state police and take the car to them. This dealer is liable. The dealer sold you an unsafe vehicle. Whether they knew or not is irrelevant. They are liable. Work with the State Police. They oversee inspections, road safety etc.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ddnowens said:


> Okay here is the problem.....*I dont want to stir up stink* if I dont have the backup material to prove it....I have no Part#'s that were replaced on the car I just have a list of repairs and how much total was from the insurance provider....I know the inner wheel house was not replaced at time of repairs but the body shop is so stuck on it was not damaged....I even have the rim that was on the car when it was wrecked the lady I guess talked body shop into her keeping them it does not look really hit it just has some surface scratch but yeah could be bent have not checked that...but you would think hit hard enough it would have damaged it also...Like I said I dont want to stir up big stink if I can get it resolved without it.....I know where you guys are coming from but Its like my word against the body shop right now with out there paperwork on the repairs.



You don't want to stir up a stink? Will your family raise a stink if you or someone else is killed? You caught this BEFORE the fact. The fact is sooner or later a catastrophic failure will happen you are fortunate you caught it before you were A. Killed of B. Left in a vegetative state as a result of this. Proving this before your accident is a blessing.

Sorry to be so blunt. Sometimes good people who don't want to cause waves need a slap to wake them up. 

If you want positive results you are going to have to go on the offensive. How nasty you will have to become will depend on how far they push you.

Either seek retribution or just eat it and move on.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what ever happened with this? I'm dying to know if she got her money back.


----------

